# Revells Dodge Ram VTS Pickup



## bob bauman (Jun 26, 2003)

done my way the wheels & tire's are from the revells 70 firebird


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Love the color, That two tone is a nice choirs. like the targa cover as well. And there's nothing wrong doing it your way, We don't work for them so why do it like there's right...lol


----------

